# PubMed- PPI therapy: Pantoprazole successfully treats symptoms suggestive of IBS and functional dyspepsia in patients with erosive GERD.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*PPI therapy: Pantoprazole successfully treats symptoms suggestive of IBS and functional dyspepsia in patients with erosive GERD.*

Nat Rev Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2012;9(6):302

Authors:

PMID: 22659732 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

